
KDE to Say Buh-Bye to Screensavers - darkduck
http://ostatic.com/blog/kde-to-say-buh-bye-to-screensavers
======
DanBC
That's fair enough; KDE and Gnome had problems with security with their screen
savers. Gnome's reimplementation of Jamie Zawinski's xscreensaver had a bunch
of security bugs.

And screensavers are hardly The Killer App.

I do, however, agree that it's annoying when an upgrade kills functionality.

